# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Toonify Yourself, Justin Pinkney, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Authors - Justin Pinkney and Doron Adler

toonify.justinpinkney.com

producthunt.com/posts/toonify

----------


## Airicist

Article "This AI Turns Celebrities into Incredible Cartoon Characters"

by Matthew Hart
September 25, 2020

----------

